# stone chip repair method advice



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi, 

I usually clean chip then fill with a mixed 2pak paint then let dry for couple of days sand down with 3000WD then buff with PC. 

A friend of mine was saying that heard there is another way of doing chips which involves cleaning chip, filling with paint, leaving a couple of hours then wiping excess paint away with a solvent on cloth then polishing to perfection ?????? Have any of you used this method if so what solvent do you use and what sort of results did you get ????????

If someone could shed some light i'd be really interested 

Dave


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Tyrrell said:


> If someone could shed some light i'd be really interested
> 
> Dave


Try searching on here its well documented :thumb:


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

Buzzsaw said:


> Try searching on here its well documented :thumb:


what a muppet !!!

If you read my post i dont know what its called so how can i search for it ???

Hence why i asked for someone to shed some light???

So rather than trying to make me look stupid can you please tell me what this method is called so then i can search for it???


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

sounds like you might be referring to the langka paint system?

maybe wrong!


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

I would say he was a muppet, but it wasn't very helpful as i had a search and couldn't find it..

Anyway ta Ultimate


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

just realised you may mean the actual solvent technique, think it uses a type of Isopropyl Alcohol. it is a specific type though if i remember rightly. the langka system is more of a cutting compound


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

Ultimate said:


> just realised you may mean the actual solvent technique, think it uses a type of Isopropyl Alcohol. it is a specific type though if i remember rightly. the langka system is more of a cutting compound


Thankyou very much, thats just what i wanted to know, i just bought a can of that alcohol from Maplin, i think that i'll do a little test first.

Have you ever done this before ?


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

If you are looking for a DIY 'Langka type' solution then I think that you are going to need a solvent of some kind, as well as the IPA. 
Folks on here use IPA (50:50 with distilled type water?) as a panel wipe to remove old product, so it can be used for removing polish and wax residues from the area of the chip prior to paint application, but I don't think that it will have the effect on touch-up paint that you would see with a Langka solution.

Maybe I'm wrong, but I recall this thread :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=14590

There is another option from the US but they quoted me silly shipping charges so I gave it a miss.

Steve O.


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Failing that i got an AA one from a BP garage on the way abroad and that is pretty accurate and easy to use


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

cheezemonkhai said:


> Failing that i got an AA one from a BP garage on the way abroad and that is pretty accurate and easy to use


You've lost me I'm afraid - you got an AA what exactly?

Steve O.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Tyrrell said:


> what a muppet !!!
> 
> If you read my post i dont know what its called so how can i search for it ???
> 
> ...


Must be something in the air today - Sorry Tyrrell you're right I should of read your post in more detail


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

SteveOC said:


> You've lost me I'm afraid - you got an AA what exactly?
> 
> Steve O.


Now I wondered where the hell that post had gone to :S

How on earth did it end up in this thread.

Ignore it.:wall: :wall:


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Another method I've found excellent for small stone chips or scratches is to build up proud with 3 - 4 or more dabs of paint over a couple of hours then when dry but before fully hardened is to use a little T-Cut polish and gently rub back level with rest of paintwork.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Being a Nube to all this paint correction, I was/am of the understanding that you need a clearcote lacquer to go on top of the paint?
Is this right, if so at what point is this done?

If not, do the touch up paints contain lacquer, or is it not normally used?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Tyrrell said:


> what a muppet !!!
> 
> If you read my post i dont know what its called so how can i search for it ???
> 
> ...


Well said the search facility is not the best to put it mildly


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

alipman said:


> Being a Nube to all this paint correction, I was/am of the understanding that you need a clearcote lacquer to go on top of the paint?
> Is this right, if so at what point is this done?
> 
> If not, do the touch up paints contain lacquer, or is it not normally used?


cant comment on the IPA method but with the Langka system you can either cut the base back below the surface and carefully apply the lacquer (not a great finish) OR mix the lacquer with the base and then cut back to level with paint work, this isnt ideal but is one solution.

only thing i wil mention re LANGKA is i have noticed with metallics it seems to dull the repair, i know others have experienced this also. depends on the size of repair as to whether this is noticable


----------

